# Advice needed on clearing credit card bill whilst paying BOI loan at same time.



## Pettle (29 Sep 2007)

Am trying to clear credit card bill of 1,400 and pay off BOI loan of 6,000 paying 225 per month any advise on how to clear cc bill first am paying as much as i can every week.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Sep 2007)

*Re: trying to clear credit card bill of 1,400 and pay off BOI loan of 6,000 paying 225pm.*

Hi Pettle,

I have moved your thread to the Money Makeover forum as it certainly did not suit the Location, Location, Location one.

If you post further details of your outgoings/incomings others here should be able to give you some advice on attacking your debts.

The format used in the many threads in this forum would be the best layout.


----------



## seriams (1 Oct 2007)

Can you go into BOI and ask them to pause your payments while you pay your credit card?


----------



## Pettle (1 Oct 2007)

I didnt know you could do that


----------



## seriams (5 Oct 2007)

course you can, I wanted to delay my payments for a year while I went back to college part time and they were letting me, at a small charge of course.


----------



## Pettle (5 Oct 2007)

Will they do this even if you are behind on a few payments


----------



## seriams (8 Oct 2007)

Oh I'm not sure, but you should go in and speak to them.


----------



## Neadyk (15 Oct 2007)

Try to renegotiate your cc interest rate.  If they wont budge move to someone who will off 0% on balance transfers & lower interest rate.


----------

